# Eye discharge



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

Is your dog's eye red too? I can't really tell from the photo. The typical signs of conjunctivitis (pink eye) are a red eye with a discharge. 

When I first got Rindy from the rescue their vet thought she might have conjunctivitis (pink eye), but when it didn't clear up she was diagnosed by my vet with KCS - Keratoconjunctivitis Sicca (chronic dry eyes). She has mucous in her eyes all the time - even with medication and artificial tears - and it looks just like your photo. (I'm not saying your dog has that at all. Just that Rindy has goopy eyes too!)

Please keep us posted on what your vet says.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I had a dog that would do that from Feb to July every year. Vet just said it was an allergy. Most of the time I only had to clean his face once a day.


----------



## texasx96 (Mar 13, 2013)

Rowdy has the same issue. I'm taking him to the vet today just to be on the safe side. Although I started giving him Benadryl a few days ago and it has lessened. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Gold Digger (Sep 19, 2012)

Thanks for the replies. Yeah I was told it's nothing to worry about and it's allergy related. Pollen levels are very high in FL now! I should give him Benadryl too... It helped with his clear discharge.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Gold Digger (Sep 19, 2012)

Goldens R Great said:


> Is your dog's eye red too? I can't really tell from the photo. The typical signs of conjunctivitis (pink eye) are a red eye with a discharge.


No they aren't red. I was thinking that too because he goes to day care sometimes. I'm guessing its spread just like pink eye for humans?? Oh we'll it actually looked a lot better this morning and he definitely isn't showing any signs of pain/uncomfort... Phew!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CStrong73 (Jun 11, 2012)

cubbysan said:


> I had a dog that would do that from Feb to July every year. Vet just said it was an allergy. Most of the time I only had to clean his face once a day.


Rocket has seasonal allergies, too. It's usually just a clear discharge, but in the spring it can get goopy like this. He was really bad about a month ago....and so was my 5 year old daughter who has allergies. 

The vet gave us a salve to put in his eyes twice a day when it gets bad.
And he made a note in our file and put refills on the script so that when it happens next year, we can just pop in and pick up the script without the whole vet visit, since we know it's allergies.


----------



## BrinkleyMom (Feb 8, 2013)

We've been having the same issues. We call them eye boogers and have been told it is caused my allergies. It doesn't seem to bother her though- so we just clean it good and let her on her way!


----------



## dogloverforlife (Feb 17, 2013)

I know it can happen from food as well, but I don't think it would ever be green.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Makomom (Feb 28, 2012)

Mako had this for the last 2 months but this past week it has gone....allergies! We have so much tree pollen in the air right now. I had to clean the goop out every day at least 3 times a day....


----------



## texasx96 (Mar 13, 2013)

The vet told me he thinks its an infection and gave me some goop to put in his eyes for the next week. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## texasx96 (Mar 13, 2013)

Just an update if you are interested. The stuff the vet gave me is neomycin and polymyxin b sulfates and dexamethasone ophthalmic ointment ups sterile. I've been giving it to him for a couple of days now and haven't seen any of the discharge since.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Gold Digger (Sep 19, 2012)

Did your vet say what kind of infection?? Pedro's discharge stopped after I posted this. Glad it is clearing up with yours though 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## texasx96 (Mar 13, 2013)

He did but I don't remember. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Glad to hear your boy is doing better, I thought it looked like it was an infection.


----------



## tink1789 (Mar 28, 2019)

*Haylee*

my golden retriever has mucus coming out of one eye and it is red. I just put her on adult food a few days ago and she went to the dog part. This discharge and redness is only in one eye that's leading me to think it is not an allergy. Any suggestions??


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

If it were me, I would get the vet to check it. I wouldn't want to risk not treating an eye infection.


----------



## Maggie'sVoice (Apr 4, 2018)

tink1789 said:


> my golden retriever has mucus coming out of one eye and it is red. I just put her on adult food a few days ago and she went to the dog part. This discharge and redness is only in one eye that's leading me to think it is not an allergy. Any suggestions??


That is likely conjunctivitis (pink eye) 

To the op... That is certainly an infection and looks text book discharge from conjunctivitis. You can get the discharge before the redness in the eye. The eye can barely look a little pink as well but that amount and color looks like it was conjunctivitis from the start. Sometimes though, it can be a blocked tear duct accusing an infection, but that is nowhere near as common and conjunctivitis.


----------

